# Expensive waxes



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok so i'm interested to know what the difference is between waxes......

Take for example the swissvax at nearly £1k and a tub of collinite 476 at £15
Whats the difference in quality?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

£985  i think its all hype , but if i had the cash i prob would too lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

these kind of threads come up all the time, end of the day if you want to spend x amount on a wax thats your choice, as with anything it comes down to personal preference. whether a more expensive wax offers a difference in looks is in the eye of the beholder..


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Its all about the experience and the bragging :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

At a certain price the joy comes from ownership IMO


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fraz101 said:


> Ok so i'm interested to know what the difference is between waxes......
> 
> Take for example the swissvax at nearly £1k and a tub of collinite 476 at £15
> Whats the difference in quality?


what does it matter!?!?

buy the wax at £1k then you will know...

:thumb:


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

+1 for maggi its about pride of ownership as much as the product much like the reason you detail in the first place


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey look! Another expensive wax thread, you don't get many of these do you?


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So.......what are the benefits?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

upto the user to decide


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok so has anyone used any expensive waxes and if so, what in your opinion is the benefit?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Destiny and E-zyme neither cheap but as people have said really is in the eye of the beholder.. i know theres waxes that will be more durable then these but wont have a feel good factor when using them.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the video.......

I presume the real difference is the water run off/beading quality of the wax and durability?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

fraz101 said:


> Thanks for the video.......
> 
> I presume the real difference is the water run off/beading quality of the wax and durability?


Some of the best waxes are between the 30 and 70 pound mark then Zymol Glasur is a nice wax and I have noticed it to have a darkening effect on some paints a lot of people like swissvax best of show but always found the durability to be pants for the cost.

Mark from Heavenly Detail put a good picture up recently of a bonnet and how different waxes changed the colour

you need to ask you self what you want from your wax nice sheeting action or great beading do you apply your wax every month or every 4 etc etc


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Some of the best waxes are between the 30 and 70 pound mark then Zymol Glasur is a nice wax and I have noticed it to have a darkening effect on some paints a lot of people like swissvax best of show but always found the durability to be pants for the cost.
> 
> Mark from Heavenly Detail put a good picture up recently of a bonnet and how different waxes changed the colour
> 
> you need to ask you self what you want from your wax nice sheeting action or great beading do you apply your wax every month or every 4 etc etc


Great informative reply!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fraz101 said:


> Ok so has anyone used any expensive waxes and if so, what in your opinion is the benefit?


I have Zymol Royale and vintage...

I have my own bespoke wax made for me, by Mitchell and King....

are they any better than cheaper waxes... yes, without a doubt.

why!?!? that is nothing to do with anyone else... very simple.....

and that's all that matters... 

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Buy a Zymol Holiday kit and find out. Won't cost the earth, and you can try 3 expensive waxes instead of just one. There's always samples available in the for sale thread too. 

You'll notice the difference between a mass produced wax and a boutique wax straight away.....


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

So people have waxes made specifically for their own requirements? Ie beading quality,durability,show finish etc? 

Sorry for all the q's just don't know much about wax types etc......


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I would top out a around 30 quid. AG HD wax or R222 would be my choices, but fair play to those who want the high end stuff.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fraz101 said:


> So people have waxes made specifically for their own requirements? Ie beading quality,durability,show finish etc?
> 
> Sorry for all the q's just don't know much about wax types etc......


yeah... right down to colour and smell... 

mine smells of jelly babies 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> So.......what are the benefits?


One big one,you get to tell people you use a £1000 wax.
Imagine the ladies swooning.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Talking of waxes on the recent rcz forum open day at mine we went through a full detail as such but also applied many different lsp etc

Bonnet - Zymol Vintage, Chemical Guys e-zyme, Chemical Guys 50:50 v2 & Swisswax Best of Show waxes (applied in sections)

Boot - Wet Glaze 2.0, Toughcoat
Left side - Car Jack 68, Car Pro Reload, Toughcoat
Right side - Prima Amigo, Blit Hammer Finis
Roof - Wet Glaze 2.0, Wolfgang fuzion
Rear tyres - PERL
Front tyres - Gtechnic
Glass - Cerl Glass followed by an experimental product
Front Bumper - Concourse Car Care Fury, Autoglym & Victoria Chaos (again in sections)

Now out of all them one person was having a really good feel of the slickness of the panels and he actually felt one big difference when he felt vintage against the e-zyme they were side by side.

The £2000 pound wax had a slight difference a slicker feeling when you rubbed back of your finger over them he was right now for someone who did not know a lot about waxes it goes to show that subtle difference do exist.

There is so many waxes to choose from now it's a minefield I have 8 waxes on my car at moment on test they all bead sheet differently and go on and of differently and durability is different looks on waxes are often a big argument do they add something to the paintwork or not as was proven from Heavenly Detail bonnet yes they do.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

BespokeCarCare said:


> There is so many waxes to choose from now it's a minefield I have 8 waxes on my car at moment on test they all bead sheet differently and go on and of differently and durability is different looks on waxes are often a big argument do they add something to the paintwork or not as was proven from Heavenly Detail bonnet yes they do.


It's not just waxes that are a minefield.....my mind is fried trying to keep up with all the products out there!!!!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> It's not just waxes that are a minefield.....my mind is fried trying to keep up with all the products out there!!!!!!


No need to keep up though, chances are when you put a £20 wax on your car it will look at least £20 better, £50 £50 etc, naturally there will be a knee point, however there is no point ranking everything and everything below the rank is not written off. Buy what pleases you and that you can comfortably afford :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't believe that more expensive waxes 'look' or 'perform' better


As many of the cheaper range of waxes look amazing still

I think it's just the research and certain ingredients to the wax, plus exclusivity that make them more expensive


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Imo its a business thing. A £1000+ wax offered by detailers for ferarri etc owners is a big pull. Same with designer clothes etc.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> I don't believe that more expensive waxes 'look' or 'perform' better
> 
> As many of the cheaper range of waxes look amazing still
> 
> I think it's just the research and certain ingredients to the wax, plus exclusivity that make them more expensive


You are correct and incorrect, lower priced products can look amazing.
Marketing will contribute to the price and the targeted market, it does not mean that someone who does not purchase your chosen product and goes for a more pricey version has a screw loose or more money than sense, what are you gonna do with the few quid saved? (and I mean there a £20 vs £70 product).


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

But why buy the more expensive wax, just because you can afford it

Knowing full well that it doesn't necessarily look or perform better


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> But why buy the more expensive wax, just because you can afford it
> 
> Knowing full well that it doesn't necessarily look or perform better


The same argument could be had about why buy a popular voted wax when there are cheaper options available, people are individuals.
I like my RG42 , Smartwax concours and R222 100% best on my car, not because they are more pricey (I only had to pay for one and that was not the list price) , sadly some £20 versions do not look as good as a £50 version and what would I do with the £30 saving? 
Personally I would not buy a £1k wax for personal use, however I would not judge somebody that chose to do just that either.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If a wax is popular, it's more than likely for good reason. On that kind of basis, price may not be a factor

I don't know what you'd do with the £30 saving, I don't get what point your trying to get across there.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> If a wax is popular, it's more than likely for good reason. On that kind of basis, price may not be a fact
> 
> i think you answered your own question right there. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What question


I'm confused now lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> But why buy the more expensive wax, just because you can afford it
> 
> that question


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The expensive ones aren't necessarily more popular though :/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> The expensive ones aren't necessarily more popular though :/


zymol glasur is very popular on here to mention 1.
what waxes have you tryed


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> If a wax is popular, it's more than likely for good reason. On that kind of basis, price may not be a factor
> 
> I don't know what you'd do with the £30 saving, I don't get what point your trying to get across there.


A product maybe popular because some like to follow the majority, indeed price may not be a factor and hence folk may purchase something more pricey than what you have chosen to use.

A user may not want to compromise on a feature to save a few quid , money means nothing unless it is going to be spent.
As an old saying goes, don't regret what you did do but regret what you didn't do


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you've misread what I've posted sorry

All I was stating that just because thy are more expensive doesn't necessarily mean they perform better

I didn't say it was unnecessary to spend more money on wax though

Wether a pot of £10 wax is popular, or £100 wax is popular, it's
Popular for a reason and people will buy it, surely


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> The expensive ones aren't necessarily more popular though :/


They won't be more popular as the lower cost items will have a higher volume of sales, there will be more Fiestas sold than say Audi TTs.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> I think you've misread what I've posted sorry
> 
> *All I was stating that just because thy are more expensive doesn't necessarily mean they perform better*
> 
> ...


How do you mean by perform better though?
Shiny , gloss , longtivity?
Yes they all perform the same as in they add a sacrificial layer to the paintwork.
Have you ever tried car pride tough wax? It won't be a popular choice for many as it only costs £1, does it last as long as ###? perhaps but let's pretend it does not, it does not last 20 times less than ### wax/sealant


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Perform = any of your stated factors

After reading a few of the comments in this thread it got me thinking

my point was


For example 

Two pots of wax, both have deep gloss, good durability etc, identical performance...

Wax pot 'a' costs £30, wax pot 'b' costs £90


Just because I have £300 in my wax budget I shall buy wax pot 'b'


Doesn't make sense to me


Unless of course I have misread the post, in which case I apologise


But see my point?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Perform = any of your stated factors
> 
> After reading a few of the comments in this thread it got me thinking
> 
> ...


How would you possibly know without buying?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> Perform = any of your stated factors
> 
> After reading a few of the comments in this thread it got me thinking
> 
> ...


Anyone that has more than one or two waxes in their armoury will confirm the two products do not perform the same , durability seems to be priority in the bottom end of the budget market, realistically as the pot contains many applications then durability is not really an issue as 8 weeks is ample with any product, after a time you may notice posts that say I will use the durable wax for the winter and use the less durable one for the summer, however what is the point if the waxes look the same? Another argument is that a product is difficult to use, well considering many will spend 2 hours washing the car, then 1/2 hour waxing simoniz (for those that choose to disobey the instructions) is no time at all. A sealant does offer a different look to an oily wax finish and oily waxes whether we like it or not cost more.
For those that like the oily wax look finish will have to stump up the extra cost for the fancy packaging ease of use, smell and bragging rights. How boring the world would be if we just chose the most practical cost effective product and all had the same


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sod Wax, Sealants all the waaaaaaaaaaaaay :doublesho 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>Coat? Check, hat? Check, im gone! >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> But why buy the more expensive wax, just because you can afford it
> 
> Knowing full well that it doesn't necessarily look or perform better


is this you view point on everything you buy, or for some reason limited to just waxes?!?!?

do you always buy "savers" or "budget" food?!? they are almost the same as the "quality" items surely?!?

never buy a beer in a pub?!?? why pay those prices when you can get cheap beer in a supermarket!?!?

drive the cheapest car being sold?!? why buy a lambo, when you can only do 70 mph

do you buy cheap clothes instead of paying over the odds to have some designers name on them?!? chances are they are both made in the same sweatshop, by the same kinds, being paid in the same rice....

Do you get my point?!?!

expensive waxes are the exact same, but usually the only people I really see questioning them, are the ones that have either never used them, or can't afford them in the first place.....  

:thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I used Swissvax for years until their silly price increases. After trying various other things since, I won't be paying that sort of money again. There's too many high performance, high tech products out there that out perform the traditional waxes for a lot less money. If I was going to use a wax, I'd use something like Bilt Hamber Finis. All to their own though. I used to enjoy having my Swissvax collection just because I had it!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I have definitely been misunderstoo

Sorry to cause a fuss


Nevermind


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I have definitely been misunderstood

Sorry to cause a fuss


Never mind


I Have access to a range of waxes ranging from ag hd, to zymol concors


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> I have definitely been misunderstood
> 
> Sorry to cause a fuss
> 
> Never mind


not misunderstood, people just don't agree with your view.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> is this you view point on everything you buy, or for some reason limited to just waxes?!?!?
> 
> do you always buy "savers" or "budget" food?!? they are almost the same as the "quality" items surely?!?
> 
> ...


Or the insecure that want comforting that their choice was the right one because lots of others have the same one.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> not misunderstood, people just don't agree with your view.


I disagree


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> I have definitely been misunderstood
> 
> Sorry to cause a fuss
> 
> ...


So which ones that you have access to look and perform exactly the same that are at opposite ends of the price spectrum?
I didn't pay £40 for my AG HD but I would if I had to I feel it is worth the rrp.
When I 1st got my car I could have gotten a R222 kit for just under £100, it would have been more cost effective in the long run to have purchased that, because the sum of all the other products tried exceeds that amount and at the mo my car is wearing R222 so it has gone full circle


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Or the insecure that want comforting that their choice was the right one because lots of others have the same one.


:thumb::lol::lol:

Perhaps we should create a really expensive wax.

Bahh, Bahhh, Sheep Wax


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Someone on the my owners club used a £1 paste wax from a pound shop, the car looked very good indeed, ive seen much worse from much more expensive products. It didnt last that long though, but it was still very shiny. 
In my experience the pricy waxes are no better in objective terms than any average £20 wax, but people buy them because they make the owner feel good, and that's what the whole process is about at the end of the day.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ZTChris said:


> *Someone on the my owners club used a £1 paste wax from a pound shop, the car looked very good indeed, ive seen much worse from much more expensive products. It didnt last that long though,* but it was still very shiny.
> In my experience the pricy waxes are no better in objective terms than any average £20 wax, but people buy them because they make the owner feel good, and that's what the whole process is about at the end of the day.


If you mean the car pride tough wax, I have to disagree, after using that, it makes you wonder why folk pay £20 for a wax especially those that like bling shine and beading, and yes it does last a good while, maybe not 6 months, but the product that is reputed to last 6 months does not either, I do recall being flamed for showing IME that MER hybrid outlasted a popular choice


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I suppose in SOME cases, there is more R&D involved in production, maybe a little more thought and analysis. 

The ingredient utilised could be slightly different, the productions may be limited and more exclusive. 

Some like natural ingredients some prefer blends etc, it's such a complex discussion. 

The creations may make you feel more special. 

Don't get me wrong there are waxes which are very expensive and there is something equally as good with the same /vol of nuba. 

And sometimes it's just a personal choice. 

John


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i dont get the big fuss with these threads they always start and end in the same way, i myself use colinte works well for me i know how to work it dont need or want anything else, i have no problem with anyone spending there money on a £1000 pot of wax good on them keeps people in work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

justina3 said:


> i have no problem with anyone spending there money on a £1000 pot of wax good on them keeps people in work.


I agree, what is the point of these types of threads, and the "look at the expensive car being washed" ones....

Far too many people do care, and want to pass judgement on what other people spend their money on...

must make them feel better about their own lives.....  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

justina3 said:


> i dont get the big fuss with these threads they always start and end in the same way, i myself use colinte works well for me i know how to work it dont need or want anything else,* i have no problem with anyone spending there money on a £1000 pot of wax good on them* keeps people in work.


This is the thing though, not all readers follow your logic and feel the need to 'mock' those that spend on anything that costs more than 476, I find 476 ok but just that , nowhere near as impressive as Artemis wax seal which is cheaper and not as 'pretty' as RG42


----------



## fezza56 (Sep 22, 2011)

> do you buy cheap clothes instead of paying over the odds to have some designers name on them?!? chances are they are both made in the same sweatshop, by the same kinds, being paid in the same rice....
> 
> Do you get my point?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


I don't understand the statement,

You say that you reckon the chances are that your 10x more cost designer top is made in the same sweat shop and is the same quality materials as a supermarket top yet, you are willing to pay the 10x cost for a logo on the chest

Is wax the same?

What if all wax is generic until someone puts a £1 additive in every pot or spend an extra £1 on the pot stickers to make it stand out, "oooh, I like the look of that pot logo, I'll buy that one"

Seems silly to me that someone with a budget of whatever, can buy whatever they like, I don't see the need for an argument about opinions, why not just offer your experiences of products and help people with any positive or negative information on products you have used within the price range that the OP has stated.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Not had one of these threads in a while...

Anyway, anyone have a link to Heavenly Detail's Bonnet/wax thread? Can't find it.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

gally said:


> Not had one of these threads in a while...


We did, just last week!!

Just buy what you like folks, its your money.

Don't be bullied by the Colli-vation Army, their numbers are widely spread but for the majority their perspective is not.....:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fezza56 said:


> I don't understand the statement,
> 
> You say that you reckon the chances are that your 10x more cost designer top is made in the same sweat shop and is the same quality materials as a supermarket top yet, you are willing to pay the 10x cost for a logo on the chest
> 
> ...


Thing is the usual pattern is like this "I'm after a wax (perhaps a budget is included)" then the usual suspects offerings follow, or people then harp on to save the budget go for their choice and save the change and the poster follows the concenscous vote, so then we are limited on reviews of various products and in practice people miss out on some fab offerings out there. If once they have purchased the product it is not to their expectations, they are reluctant to post as such for fear of flaming and it is they that must be doing something wrong.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate wax threads  _In my experience_ 476 is not the same as say Zymol, to me they are worlds apart but it's just my opinion.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fezza56 said:


> I don't understand the statement,
> 
> You say that you reckon the chances are that your 10x more cost designer top is made in the same sweat shop and is the same quality materials as a supermarket top yet, you are willing to pay the 10x cost for a logo on the chest


Clearly you didn't... :lol:

That is not what I was saying... :wall:

I was asking the person if they pay for everything else as cheaply as possible, or do they buy "designer" things, which have probably no real benefit to them over the cheaper thing... just as they were questioning someone that buys a more expensive wax...

So they moan and question someone buying a dearer XXX product, yet are probably happy to so the same thing with YYY product... but don't see that it's actually the same thing...

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I wasnt questioning that someone spends more on wax



I was confused over what the point of paying £60 for a wax that doesn't necessarily perform as good as a £30 wax was


To spend twice as much money just because you've got that money to spend is completely pointless if you don't necessarily achieve better results than a wax at half the price


How the hell that doesn't compute I don't know


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> I wasnt questioning that someone spends more on wax
> 
> I was confused over what the point of paying £60 for a wax that doesn't necessarily perform as good as a £30 wax was
> 
> ...


Oh it does... I was merely asking if you apply this logic to everything you buy... that was all...

I mean, does a £500 pair of jeans do anything better than a £40 pair...

How does the £10 chicken breast do anything better than the £2 savers one...

I get your point, and as I said, was wondering if that is the way you thought about everything you buy...

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I have a couple of sample pots of Z Vintage and a pot of SV Crystal Rock. I get a LOT of pleasure from owning and using these very special waxes. 

I see many differences such as the gloss, reflections, wetness, durability etc compared with lesser waxes and wouldn't have bought them if I didn't. If you can't see any differences, or don't derive any pleasure from owning such waxes, then they are not for you. 

You pays yer money and makes your choice, as they say! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> So.......what are the benefits?


One will leave you with approximately £970 more cash in your pocket...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Oh it does... I was merely asking if you apply this logic to everything you buy... that was all...
> 
> I mean, does a £500 pair of jeans do anything better than a £40 pair...
> 
> ...


Ok.

Not always the case. I usually eat and wear what the mrs lets me lol

Chances are it does taste nicer, an the clothes will look better

If they didn't, we wouldn't spend that kind of money would we


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Ok.
> 
> Not always the case. *I usually eat and wear what the mrs lets me lol*
> 
> ...


:lol:

So just apply the same logic to waxes... for the person spending their hard earned money..... chances are it is better, works better, looks better... for them...



:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> I wasnt questioning that someone spends more on wax
> 
> I was confused over what the point of paying £60 for a wax that doesn't necessarily perform as good as a £30 wax was
> 
> ...


How the hell would you know without trying/buying them?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You wouldn't


But does that mean that you should ignore all advice and spent as much as you possibly can because they 'should' be better


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> You wouldn't
> 
> But does that mean that you should ignore all advice and spent as much as you possibly can because they 'should' be better


Which is your staple product at the moment junior? No one can disagree with your point, however it seems the statement is based on forum hearsay rather than experience of the products


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

No product in particular. 

My posts are directly related to an earlier post which advised spending as close to your budget as possible, just because you can.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> No product in particular.
> 
> My posts are directly related to an earlier post which advised spending as close to your budget as possible, just because you can.


In some senses then yes that could be true, a little knowledge experience would assist in ensuring the money is well spent, some well known forum brands are not really up to the marketing and perform no better than cheaper produce that are around 2/3rds the price.
The other 'mistake' some do is say get a £20 product and then buy a £25 product, they do not see any night and day difference between the two, but now they have spent £45 , where as a one off £50 may have achieved them what they were after in the 1st place.

But it is difficult to answer your post if you are never going to refer to your preffered LSP


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh I've tried all sorts of lsp, they all dogwood enough for me, I have no preferance performance wise


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tbh I've tried all sorts of lsp, they all do good enough for me, I have no preferance performance wise


I probably shouldn't have posted at all, just couldn't resist when I saw the post, you know what it's like lol

Apologise to original op for not helping to advise. Just wanted toget my point across


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I realise that I’m not answering the OP’s question; the reason being is I don’t know the answer for sure, but I could hazard a guess and say that the difference in cost between a low end wax and high end wax is profit margin. There are other things I’m sure, like quality of components used et cetera.

Personally, I draw the line at paying anymore then £200 for a wax. I simply cannot justify spending anymore as I cannot pass the cost onto a customer as I don’t have any!

Like all things in life, there are always going to be people that can afford expensive waxes and those that cannot. If you have the money and the inclination, what’s to stop you?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> No product in particular.
> 
> My posts are directly related to an earlier post which advised *spending as close to your budget as possible*, just because you can.


That kind of says it all, something is only too expensive if it is out of your personal budgetary limits. As I and many have said before, you earn your money so it can be spent on whatever pleases you. 
Will my Vintage look better/last longer than my 845? Debatable.

Will I enjoy the application/experience more with the Vintage? Absolutely.

Don't forget that detailing, for the hobbyist at least, is emotive to an extent so applying financial logic to a purchase is pointless; otherwise we would all buy one kind of wax to use on one kind of car and buy one type of clothing.

And we all know how that ends........


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> You wouldn't
> 
> But does that mean that you should ignore all advice and spent as much as you possibly can because they 'should' be better


Most certainly if that so called 'advice' is from a 'collinite warrior' who ruins every expensive wax thread! :lol:

People ask for waxes within certain budgets for a reason.

I'll take my advice from *people who have actually used the products in question*, rather than the crowd who simply bleat the usual crap without actually trying them. :thumb:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

The difference a 1k wax makes a 15 quid wax probably doesn't justify £900+ extra you pay but that's not the point really. As said before, it's like the £120 Nikes I have on my feet now. I could have bought a pair of Hi-Tec for a tenner and they would have done near the same thing.

Part of it is performance, the other part is pride in you product.

Like anything else I want to buy I'll set a budget and look inside that.

BTW the sample pots you can get on here and elsewhere are a great idea if you want to see what all the fuss is about but don't want to spend £££s


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Its all about the experience and the bragging :lol:


Personally I don't own higher end products for the bragging rights, I own them because I can & I wanted them.

Is a £1k wax better than a £15 one, I believe so & really that's all that matters (especially if I'm laying down my hard earned..), there will always be nay sayers with regards to higher end products across the board from groceries to, well sky's the limit, some folk will see the value whereas others simply won't...

I would say to the OP, blag a sample of a high end product & make your own mind up :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Dude, it's like comparying Ford Fiesta to Bentley Continental. Is there a difference? Yes, there is? It is really worth justifying the difference it costs? Well, that's up to you...


----------

